# [SOLVED] NEED WASHER MACHINE EXPERT BEFORE 6/3/12!!!



## scalh001 (Dec 17, 2011)

***URGENT ISSUE EXPLAINED***
I have a top loading washer machine (WLE4000B1WW) that has what I believe to be an electronics issue.
I am not sure of the year, but it came with the house I bought a year ago.

ISSUE: After the washer goes through all phases (fill, wash, drain, spin, fill, rinse, drain, final spin), the washer turns off and all LED diodes turn off--as you would expect with most loads ending--and for an unknown reason, decides to begin filling with water (again all lights are off at this point). It does this sporadically at a rate of maybe one out of four loads. The problem with it filling after final spin, is THAT IT DOES NOT STOP FILLING WITH WATER AND OVERFLOWS TUB!!!! 7 days ago, half my home was under 2 inches of water from leaving it unsupervised for 1.5 hours--a flooding nightmare.

After two incidents of a minor flood and major flood, the only workaround to keep washing clothes is to baby sit the machine. When I caught this issue attempting to happen (again, after load is done and machine turns off), I thought to get around the issue by triggering a cycle event and selecting "Extra Spin." Doing this causes the water to drain from the tub before it will spin. Believe it or not, as it drains, the water keeps filling the tub simultaneously. THE ONLY WAY TO STOP THE WATER FROM FLOWING IS TO TURN OFF COLD WATER VALVE. 

I do not imagine it is a draining issue, or water inlet valve issue because the washer machine functions perfect during all phases of cycles, and in all other complete loads. 

With the washer being completely off, I think in the background, the electronics might still be stuck in a mode telling it to fill.

The true urgency, is my home warranty, which covers the machine, runs out after JUNE 3rd. I hope for a DIY resolution that is cheaper than getting it serviced, which I would need before JUNE 3rd.

Someone help!!!:banghead:


----------



## scalh001 (Dec 17, 2011)

*Re: NEED WASHER MACHINE EXPERT BEFORE 6/3/12!!!*

friendly bump


----------



## bruiser (Jul 30, 2005)

*Re: NEED WASHER MACHINE EXPERT BEFORE 6/3/12!!!*

It could be the fill valve. That's the valve you screw the hose onto.


----------



## Tomken15 (Dec 7, 2011)

*Re: NEED WASHER MACHINE EXPERT BEFORE 6/3/12!!!*

This is the nearest thing I could find to your problem, but not sure if it will help How to Fix a GE Model WSM2420DWW Washing Machine That Won't Stop Filling | eHow.com

Did see a post in a link with the same fault as your's but it was unsolved.


----------



## scalh001 (Dec 17, 2011)

*Re: NEED WASHER MACHINE EXPERT BEFORE 6/3/12!!!*

I wonder if it really could be the valve...based on most of my research, that's what similar issues indicate as the cause. If so, it's a part I can get between $35-$45. However, I can't help but question it being the issue, since it controls flow perfectly all other times than the few floods. I do not know the mechanical complexities of GE's valves; however, it could be possible that the valve maybe gets stuck open sporadically. Does that sound plausible to anyone--if so, it might just be my quick answer.

Anyone, feel free to weigh in.


----------



## Tomken15 (Dec 7, 2011)

*Re: NEED WASHER MACHINE EXPERT BEFORE 6/3/12!!!*

There's always the possibility of an extreme lime build up which could be keeping the valve open or even foreign boddies.

This would really depend on how old the machine is and if you live in a hard water area and if so do you use an inline water filter, but the only way to be sure would be to open it up, remove the hoses and valves and see for yourself.

It may be that a good clean could even save you the cost of a new valve.

Were there any pointers in the link that I gave ?


----------



## scalh001 (Dec 17, 2011)

*Re: NEED WASHER MACHINE EXPERT BEFORE 6/3/12!!!*

We do have extremely hard water. Could the valve malfunction independently (internal mechanisms) being that this only happens after the final spin cycle and only rarely?
Or does it indicate faulty electrical response from control panel being that it would randomly open the valve to fill tub with water only after the final spin completed (a point in the washer life cycle that has nothing to do with the valve)?

The link was helpful, but in unrelated terms...assuming I read it as thoroughly as I should.


----------



## octaneman (May 13, 2009)

*Re: NEED WASHER MACHINE EXPERT BEFORE 6/3/12!!!*

The issue is the fill valve those things are solenoid type, if for whatever reason they get stuck open water will keep on filling the tub until you shut off the valve manually.


There are two things you can check: 

1) Vacuum Switch ; Every top loader has a switch which operates the water settings hot-cold etc.. This has a tube that connects to the lower base of the tub to a small air reservoir. As the tub fills up, the weight of the tub pushes air through the tube that sends a signal to the switch to shut off the valve. If there is water inside the reservoir the switch won't activate. 

2) Water valve ; Water valves are solenoid type that activate a plunger. Like Tomken15 said, there is a very good possibility of build up within the valve that blocks the plungers from fully closing. Use a DMM take resistance measurements off the solenoids if they're out of spec replace the water valve.


----------



## scalh001 (Dec 17, 2011)

*Re: NEED WASHER MACHINE EXPERT BEFORE 6/3/12!!!*

I really appreciate all the insight. I have a solid sense of direction I want to take now to resolve this issue. If I find out information contrary to your insights, then I will keep you abreast. Thank you.


----------

